# SuperChads work in progress.....



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

New house, new room that needs work in near future when weather breaks but here it is for everyone to see, room is 14X24 but sadly only has 6"10 ceiling. The room is well treated and tuned pretty well so far and is located in walk-out basement.
Main Home Audio/Video System Equipment List: 
Theater system
Rotel 1069 Processor
Key Digital ISYNC HD Scaler
Lexicon RT-10 DVD
Panasonic PT-AX100U Projector 90in Manual Screen
VMPS FF3SRE MAINS
VMPS 626 R Center
BW 600 Series Di-Pole surrounds
HSU Research 12V 600w Sub
Aragon 4004 MKII amp (mids and tweets on mains)
Carver TFM-35 amp for woofers on mains
Rotel RMB 1066 for surrounds
XBOX 360
APC Power filter and Battery Backup
Monster AVS3500 Power Cond
Monster 2500 Power Cond
Blue Circle noise pillow
SOTA Star/Saphire table w/ Rega300 arm AT150 
Sonic Frontiers SFL1 Tube pre
Musical Surroundings Phonomena stage
Luxman T117 Tuner
Terk FM Pro outdoor Amplified antena
VMPS active outboard Crossover
Beringer Room EQ
SONY AVS3500 System remote
Audioquest, Cardas, Tera;Labs, Kimber wires


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Added pic of bar area directly outside HT room, hope to post pics of Billiard room when we get our table..........thanks fopr looking!


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I see one other user that installed Aura Bass Shakers in the seating, I have 6 still in boxes so maybe I should finally put them in (been laying around for over 2 yrs!)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice and cozy... it looks like a one-seater... :dontknow: ... where do visitors sit?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, thanks for looking, if you look close I think you can see 2 recliners and I can put a sofa in second row if need be but usually there is only the 2 of us for the most part. Someday I may look into HT seating if money is there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now might be the time to jump on it... this set up would fit you just right. :T


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow nice! Thanks a bunch for the tip but here is the rub, I am disabled and on Social Security so I dont get much cash to live on but a guy can dream right? If I ever get any extra cash that would be an ideal solution if everything else in my bills, medical expenses and shopping money for my Liz.
BTW if you wonder how I got the gear I have while being broke...............wonderful and very giving life long friends and family (love you all!)


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

I remember this system from Audioholics. Man those fronts are huge.

SheepStar


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah I know they are a bit large but when they play BlockBuster films or large scale Classical or Rock you begin to understand quickly why big speakers matter,,,,,,,,even if sometimes they look rather silly!


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Tonight I installed 2 Bass Shakers in each seat, sort of a novelty but Wife and Kids seem to like them, I may take them out of my personal seat because it just seems gimicky.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I measured with REW and I dont have any real issues, I have a small suck out at about 55HZ and a 7db bump at about 85HZ so I may try something in time but it was great to see that I had what I thought..............a pretty good room and speakers!


----------

